# taurus judge



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

hi all,
i won this pistol at a gun raffle last night don't no anything about them anyone here ever see one or shoot one????????????shot's 2/3'' .410 shotgunshells or 45 long colt soulds like a hand full?
twister


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

mrtwister_jbo said:


> hi all,
> i won this pistol at a gun raffle last night don't no anything about them anyone here ever see one or shoot one????????????shot's 2/3'' .410 shotgunshells or 45 long colt soulds like a hand full?
> twister


I plan to buy one for rabbit hunting


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/search.php?searchid=1411533


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Great self/home defense gun. shot a guys at local range not to bad.


----------



## zap (Jun 5, 2005)

One of those little beasts is on my short list 8) 

I think it would make a hell of a BUG


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

well went 2 pick up the judge an was made a offer i couldn't pass on didn't like the look or the feel of it.was planning on getting a high cap 9mm anyway so i traded/sold it 2 a buddy of mine picked up a nib ruger p89 decocker 2 17rd mags/2 10rd mags/paddle holster, couple of boxes of ammo,set of night sights and the best part a couple of C-NOTES$$$$$$$ 
twister


----------



## NRA Guy (Nov 13, 2007)

I've got a friend and he and another buddy of his have them (the judge) and have had nothing but trouble. I have had several taurus's and they were fine, so those may be the exception. I think you will be happy with the ruger. sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

mrtwister_jbo said:


> well went 2 pick up the judge an was made a offer i couldn't pass on didn't like the look or the feel of it.was planning on getting a high cap 9mm anyway so i traded/sold it 2 a buddy of mine picked up a nib ruger p89 decocker 2 17rd mags/2 10rd mags/paddle holster, couple of boxes of ammo,set of night sights and the best part a couple of C-NOTES$$$$$$$
> twister


cant go wrong with a ruger. i have a P85 that's had 1000's and thousand's and 1000's of 9mm's through it and it's still as reliable as it was on day one! if you really want to see what it can do, pick up a few very hi cap mags(29). my finger gets tired before i get the second empty, but it sure is fun!


----------

